# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Saw this on Public TV

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Some of you may have seen this, I hadn't. It is a FEMA site that describes preparedness. 

http://www.ready.gov/

----------


## Justin Case

Thats a good site !  I bookmarked it for sharing with Family and friends, Thanks !

----------


## pete lynch

Go on that site to get info about the Citizen Corps. 
You may be able to get first aid and other emergency training through local Citizen Corps councils.

http://www.citizencorps.gov/cc/searc...do?submitByZip

----------

